# What's the story on InterArms?



## kansas_plainsman

Just recently bought an InterArms Walther PPK and decided to research the company. But the net is pretty skinny on information, particularly in regards to their license to manufacture Walthers.

Some sources only talk about their role as importers. Others link them with the Hi-Point company. Anyone have a coherent thumb-nail history?


----------



## Revolver

Interarms of Alexandria, Virginia was an importer of various arms that went out of business during the 1990s. They were never affiliated with MKS as they make American-made arms as they always have. Interarms was just an importer, much like Century International Arms is now.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

My Walther PPK, bears the following markings: Made In The USA (below the Walther scroll) under license of Carl Walther Waffenfabrik Ulm/Do. and on the other side is the name INTERARMS of Virginia. So if INTERARMS didn't make it, who did?


----------



## Mike Barham

If I recall correctly, Interarms was licensed to manufacture PPKs in the US shortly after Walther ended their relationship with Manhurin of France (about '86, I think). I remember this being a big deal because prior to US manufacture, you couldn't get a new PPK in the US, since it didn't meet GCA '68 import criteria. This was the whole reason for the existence of the PPK/s. The Blue Book also mentions Interarms as a manufacturer and importer.


----------



## TexasFats

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> If I recall correctly, Interarms was licensed to manufacture PPKs in the US shortly after Walther ended their relationship with Manhurin of France (about '86, I think). I remember this being a big deal because prior to US manufacture, you couldn't get a new PPK in the US, since it didn't meet GCA '68 import criteria. This was the whole reason for the existence of the PPK/s. The Blue Book also mentions Interarms as a manufacturer and importer.


If I recall correctly, Interarms built the factory in Acokeek (sp?) Maryland that is now owned by Beretta USA and is used to make the Beretta 92's and the M9 military version of that pistol. I believe that they bought it when Interarms went kaput.


----------



## Revolver

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> If I recall correctly, Interarms was licensed to manufacture PPKs in the US shortly after Walther ended their relationship with Manhurin of France (about '86, I think). I remember this being a big deal because prior to US manufacture, you couldn't get a new PPK in the US, since it didn't meet GCA '68 import criteria. This was the whole reason for the existence of the PPK/s. The Blue Book also mentions Interarms as a manufacturer and importer.


I seemed to forget that. Smith & Wesson manufactures them now if I'm not mistaken. I was wrong. They were a manufacturer along with being an importer.


----------



## jimg11

Due to the GCA 68 the PPK was no longer able to be imported into the United States after 1968. Walther adapted by putting the PPK barrel and Slide on a PP Frame giving a slightly taller pistol. Around 1983 Interarms made a deal with Walther to assemble PPK/S and PPK from Walther made parts into complete pistols. I believe that they started with the PPK/S because Walther had those parts made and soon were making a real PPK. I am not sure if it was the same place or not but later guns were marked Walther USA without Interarms markings.


----------

